# what month do bees usually swarm



## Beginning Beekeeper (Oct 20, 2009)

hi does any one Know when most hives swarm and how many pounds of honey does one hive will produce in a year


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

They swarm when conditions in the hive are right. Honey production can vary greatly depending on hive population and available nectar(up to 300 +lbs).

Search here for your area for swarming dates- http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210361


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

usually 2nd week of April for my area. I can almost count on 2 weeks before our major Tulip Poplar flow.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I was tought that in this aera the first day you need AC in the car look for swarms :scratch:


----------



## ACBEES (Mar 13, 2009)

From what I've read, beginning in springtime and throughout summer and early fall, whenever conditions in the hive get crowded and there is a nectar flow going on. Search this site for George Imirie's "Pink Pages" post and read them. Goes into lots of detail about swarm prevention measures.


----------



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

In my area (Northeast), it's been my experience that most swarming occurs in June, after there has been a spring build up of brood and bees. Typically when room/space in the hive is tight.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Usually a month before I'm ready for them.:doh:

April seems to be a popular month for lots of swarming in my area.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Every region has a different time table. If you can figure out when apple blossom peaks in your area that will be about when the colonies start casting swarms and it generally lasts for a month or so.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Here in Tucson, I've seen swarms almost every month of the year. It almost entirely depends on how much it rains and when.


----------

